# Ubee Modem Nat Type Problems



## Elite0772 (Oct 10, 2010)

The nat type of the modem is always on open while only one xbox 360 is turned on. Once the 2nd xbox 360 in the house is turned on the Nat type for the 2nd xbox is moderate while the initial xbox is still on open. While the 2nd xbox is on moderate it cannot connect to the same party as the first xbox is in. Even if the first xbox is the host of the lobby. How can i get into the settings of the modem and change it so that both xboxs will have an open Nat type.

The Ubee Modem Model number is: DDW2600 (U10C037).

Thank You


----------

